# Unturned



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2015)

Since a few of us recently started playing the "Poor Man's DayZ", aka Unturned. I thought its about time to start a thread for discussion.

For those of you who don't know, Unturned is a Free to Play survival game very similar to DayZ and extremely minimal graphics, to the point that the characters and objects are no more than a few polygons.

Get it from the Steam Store: Unturned on Steam

List of Unturned players on Digit will follow shortly:


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2015)

Only about 70 mb iirc, download it guys


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2015)

Dude, its 49 MB.

- - - Updated - - -

Here's a Survival Guide for newbs.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2015)

Wish this was browser based  Practical lab classes could have been so much fun..
Anyways, will try this out, thanks for sharing


----------



## Desmond (Mar 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> [strike]Dude, its 49 MB.[/strike]



Ok. Just started downloading the beta. Its 70 MB.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> Wish this was browser based  Practical lab classes could have been so much fun..
> Anyways, will try this out, thanks for sharing



Its not too big. If you can download steam, you can install this.


----------



## DVJex (Mar 20, 2015)

Unturned 2 - 50MB
Unturned 3(beta) - 70MB ( Use beta code - Operationmapleleaf )
Which of the two do you guys like? I personally prefer 2 since it's actually a complete game.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2015)

Why can't we play both games at the same time?


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2015)

Spoiler



*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852897819567/8D695D4C1DAFDAD06588B66688A6E55E9ADF72FD/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852897822326/1498F873E63BD5A5B1D1571FAE375EF7593D84F7/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852897822914/6058166F5179D352D056A4B44F0255955AD6260C/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852897824020/61D0C5DFB53EDD07DAE189224F74721DD0F8ACC4/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852908884143/CF257F8ECCE5C891C11520F8B3E95CECE6758C16/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852909394174/DBA3033676437EFE80A5671C3D3A7DC1A2844C38/

*cloud-4.steamusercontent.com/ugc/707402852909394513/7A61BEC7EF9BFAA58807E346FCCDAACDD6BF23C2/



Few screenshots for this thread.

Thanks to gagan for hosting server whenever we need.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 23, 2015)

oh wow
joining next time
had a little trouble getting used to the gfx in the beginning
but it's always fun to play in a group, though I had no clue what I was doing. I ran into a pig, a cow, a deer and tons of zombies who removed me from my cop car  
watching the guide now


----------



## Piyush (Mar 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> oh wow
> joining next time
> had a little trouble getting used to the gfx in the beginning
> but it's always fun to play in a group, though I had no clue what I was doing. I ran into a pig, a cow, a deer and tons of zombies who removed me from my cop car
> watching the guide now


I had bad time first 2-3 hrs too, even with these guys. But Snap and Bhargav pick me up now if I get lost 
And DVJex and Trickhunter give all info I need


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2015)

That guide is for Unturned 2, we are playing Unturned 3 beta.

Protip: Crouch while moving around zombies, they will be less likely to notice you.


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That guide is for Unturned 2, we are playing Unturned 3 beta.
> 
> Protip: Crouch while moving around zombies, they will be less likely to notice you.



We downloaded v2 again desmond xD


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 23, 2015)

Run into water the zombies cannot swim.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 23, 2015)

snap said:


> We downloaded v2 again desmond xD



Wait, was that what you guys were playing yesterday? I was still on v3 that's why I probably couldn't connect.

ZZZ

Couldn't you have told me before?


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2015)

yep v2  server is on right now.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2015)

still playing?
joining. 
I can start hosting from next weekend for about 15 days

- - - Updated - - -

wow those bases were crazy can imagine how long it must have taken
was alt+tabbing to the wiki all the time... had some trippy berries then had to hike to the airport to get some vaccines
will join in tomm

is there stuff we need, apart from the generator?

- - - Updated - - -

too much fun that was going back in for some time


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

Sorry Sherrif wasnt able to join today. Had appointment with some Dota  aspirant kids.

Will come tomorrow. And [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] remind me to make my bed, have 7 clothes but less scrap


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

Such visuals much wow.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 24, 2015)

[MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION],
Does it have multiplayer, getting this game otherwise is useless for me.
I can always play Left4Dead2


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

Gollum said:


> [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION],
> Does it have multiplayer, getting this game otherwise is useless for me.
> I can always play Left4Dead2



Of course it has. It has both PvP and PvE


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2015)

Had some fun last night. Everyone here is ninja .


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Had some fun last night. Everyone here is ninja .


There can be many ninjas. Byt there will be only one Sheriff


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2015)

Piyush said:


> There can be many ninjas. Byt there will be only one Sheriff



Well cowabunga! Ain't that the truth. See ya gud'fellas there later t'day.


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2015)

wanna be a medic
what is timing of server?


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

I'll also start tonight.


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wanna be a medic
> what is timing of server?



Server will be almost up everytime  [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] aka hellbreaker on steam keeps his pc on 24*7 

you guys can ping him on steam too. 

Server is up currently.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2015)

what happen? party is oveR?


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2015)

Will be back to gaming from April 11 : )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2015)

server is off as no one was online.....ping me on steam to turn it on i will give ip.....

steam id:- gta0gagan


----------



## Anorion (Mar 28, 2015)

what happen


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> what happen



Server back online!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 29, 2015)

^don't you have exams?
ok will check hope people are playing


----------



## snap (Mar 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^don't you have exams?
> ok will check hope people are playing



yea am not playing xD


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

snap said:


> yea am not playing xD



So you are just conveying the message eh.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> So you are just conveying the message eh.



You play Unturned too?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Piyush said:


> You play Unturned too?



Nope.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Nope.


Oh I see... just increasing post count then


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2015)

Piyush said:


> Oh I see... just increasing post count then



12K+ posts is not something you can achieve without trolling. XD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> 12K+ posts is not something you can achieve without trolling. XD



Agreed.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 2, 2015)

Our server host dead??  
And btw if we just sync the server data between peeps, does that mean anyone can host? Or are we still stuck with a single host?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2015)

What is the max upload speed that you require to host a server?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 2, 2015)

DVJex said:


> Our server host dead??
> And btw if we just sync the server data between peeps, does that mean anyone can host? Or are we still stuck with a single host?



na not dead , i told u guys, whenever u guys want server ping me........


----------



## snap (Apr 2, 2015)

^^ I end up spamming u cause no one msgs D:

wut about sync? does it saves bases etc?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 3, 2015)

snap said:


> ^^ I end up spamming u cause no one msgs D:
> 
> wut about sync? does it saves bases etc?



sync is used for using ur game character.......


----------



## snap (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh man, planes and choppers added?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

